

The Elements of Clunk - corywilkerson
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Elements-of-Clunk/125757/

======
bediger
Bah, Humbug! This is the worst kind of High School English teacher nit-
picking. -1 point for an upside-down period! I exagerate, but only slightly.
The distinction this pollyanna made between a plural and a singular pronoun
for referring to a team or group proves it beyond a doubt!

